# Multimammate Mice



## madfrontosa (Jul 21, 2008)

Would anyone be able to supply some of the above to start a breeding set up, or advise where I can source them. I've been quite successful with mice but want to try these as I cannot keep rats.

Can collect in NW Lancs

John 
(Fleetwood - nr Blackpool)
07890 604205


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

Simons Rodents might be able to help, they'll probably find a shop closest to you that they supply.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I know bosshogg has some and I think wayakinwolf still has them.
Also Sshisto.

I don't think they are too far away from you.

I have some, I just culled about 200, I'm 2 hours away from you though!!!!!

Once they start breeding, which won't be until they are about 4 months, you'll soon have thousands of them.

I did have three trio's and I was culling over a hundred a month, depending on what size I needed, I've taken it down to two trio's now.
If I'd known you wanted some I'd have given you the spare trio. They were breeding like loonies.


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

100 a month nice :lol: trio's... do you mean just two females and a male?

right now i've got 6 colonies of multi's. 1.4, 1.4, 1.5, 1.5, 1.2, 1.1 (kept back 3 females, so now 1.4) 

a lot of them are fresh starts and have not reached full potential yet, i had to do some rearranging with the breeders. I have guessed we'd be producing about 160/month? just curious  What were you feeding yours?


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I only use them for a few of mine as I don't have many snakes really.
I only have 10 and most are corns. I have a blood and two royals and two argentine rainbows.

All of them eat multi's but most of my frozen are going to friends now as are most of the frozen mice and rats.


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

saxon said:


> I only use them for a few of mine as I don't have many snakes really.
> I only have 10 and most are corns. I have a blood and two royals and two argentine rainbows.
> 
> All of them eat multi's but most of my frozen are going to friends now as are most of the frozen mice and rats.


 
think he ment what where you feeding the mice : victory:


----------



## PURPLEGOTH666 (Feb 6, 2008)

*multi's*

I HAVE SOME BABIES RIGHT NOW THAT ARE ONLY TWO WEEKS OLD SO COULD SORT YOU SOME IF YOU ARE STILL LOOKING,MINE ARE FED ON A MIX OF HAMSTER FOOD WITH ADDED PARROT MIX,CAT BISCUIT AND PASTA AND SEEM TO DO VERY WELL INDEED ON THIS MIX.
I STARTED WITH ONE TRIO,WHICH IS NOW A 1.4 AS I KEPT BACK THE ONLY FEMALE PRODUCE FROM ONE LITTER,AND A COUPLE OF MONTHS AGO STARTED MY SECOND TRIO OFF.
THEY BREED VERY RAPIDLY SO WITHIN A SHORT SPACE OF TIME YOU WILL BE OVER RUN WITH THEM OR HAVE SOME VERY HAPPY REPTILES:lol2:


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

hi have you checked in the food classifieds there are a few people in there sellin some
not good at the geography thing so cant tell you if they are near to you
mike


----------



## royalpython (Nov 16, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> think he ment what where you feeding the mice : victory:


:lol: yeah thats what i meant 

I changed their diet, to see if they weren't getting enough protein, and i think it's a lot better now. They were on a Shunamite diet, but now...

We feed our bunch, a dog biscuit thats 18% protein as a main part of the diet, or pig grower, as i do see them nibble away at the pig stuff as well. Every second/third day i chop up some cucumber, carrott and sometimes banana for them and they love it. I also give them curly kale, and they love that to. I just wanted to make sure at least one day out of two/three, they'd eat their high protein stuff, but also provide some fresh veg for them. I give them millet spray along with the veg as well.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

royalpython said:


> :lol: yeah thats what i meant
> 
> I changed their diet, to see if they weren't getting enough protein, and i think it's a lot better now. They were on a Shunamite diet, but now...
> 
> We feed our bunch, a dog biscuit thats 18% protein as a main part of the diet, or pig grower, as i do see them nibble away at the pig stuff as well. Every second/third day i chop up some cucumber, carrott and sometimes banana for them and they love it. I also give them curly kale, and they love that to. I just wanted to make sure at least one day out of two/three, they'd eat their high protein stuff, but also provide some fresh veg for them. I give them millet spray along with the veg as well.


OK!!!!!!

I feed mine Rupert Rat rat mix, Mr Johnsons Jasper rabbit food(15%), Dog complete (27%), Wild bird seed, Breakfast cereal(weekly), Cat complete(24%).
I mix everything together except the cereals which they get as a treat.
I give them veg(mixed) every day and soya milk.

I used the 'shunashite' mix for my rodents but it just didnt' 'do the trick. I'm not saying it's no good it just didnt' get mine going.
I've tried sow and weaner pellets but as my rats dont' touch it I dont' put them in anymore.

I also give them a wild bird 'damp' mix that is 15% every 2/3 days and dried mealworms.

They like soya yoghurt and Tofu fried in extra virgin olive oil. They only get this now and again.


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Adding mealworms and extra vitamin C on top of the above style mix for us would almost always produce litters around 6 babies extra in my experience.

When we were producing properly on average we had around 1000 offspring to be culled per litter cycle. We found 1.3 to be the best ratio in terms of production numbers.


----------

